# carter solution 2.75 release safety malfunctioning



## Neorez (Jan 28, 2015)

I recently bought a carter solution 2.75 from someone and all went well until one moment when the release fired when the safety was on. After that it would even snap of my D-loop when I tryed to hook it on. I don't know what i'm doing wrong. Could it be that the release is set too fine and therefore undermining the safety? Or am I just doing something wrong?


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

its really not a coaching question...... call carter, or post this in the general sec..


----------



## Neorez (Jan 28, 2015)

Sorry my bad. First time on this forum


----------

